# Feel so normal in 2ww 9 days past ET is this right...???? :(



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya im now 9 days past ET and still dnt feel as if any thing av changed   

Iv ad no spotting iv only ad AF pains once and thats when i woke up yest morning iv ad a couple ov shooting pains in my side but tha is it so im thinkin im gunna get a BFN....

I ad the AF pain 4 bout half hour 2 an hour then i just went.... I ad sore boobs only till 3 daysago and now they r back 2 normal and they avent changed at all so tha obviously means i cnt b pg...

I feel so sad 2day and i so want it 2 b a BFP but i just dnt feel any thing no cramping spotting night sweats nothing im ompleatly normal   

Av any 1 else felt lyk this and gt a BFP... Why did i av sore boobs and now 3 days ago it av gn back 2 normal...?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

  don't give up yet, you're only 9dp3dT.

As I've mentioned in previous replies to you, there is no way to know what's happening.  Many many women have no symptoms at all and still get BFP.

It's the minority who get implantation bleed and symptoms.  The symptoms you had eg sore boobs, will have been down to the HCG trigger injection before EC....it's the same hormone as released from implanted embryo so causes pg like symptoms.  Also the hormones/drugs through treatment can cause similar symptoms.

The progesterone can cause all manner of side effects and symptoms too, like the cramping, sweats etc...but the cramping could also have been down to the HCG injection, the EC and ET procedures.

Honestly hun, I do know how you feel and can completely empathise but please try not to over analyse everything.  Your embies are only 12 days old today....implantation can happen up until they're around this time and only once there is enough HCG hormone released from them will you even begin to get genuine pg symptoms, usually not for another few weeks.

If you were ttc naturally (or with IUI/clomid) you wouldn't even know you had an embryo inside, it's only because with IVF we know that embryo(s) transferred that we look for signs but realistically is way too early.  Most women do not get symptoms until they're 6 weeks pregnant (or later)....at this stage you wouldn't even be 4 weeks pregnant.  I've been pg 6 times and never really had any clue at all......it doesn't mean it's over at all.

Use search tool and read the previous posts/threads....you'll see yours is a very frequent concern and there are plenty of women with no symptoms who got BFP.

Enjoy being PUPO, keep busy and keep the PMA (positive mental attitude) as so much could happen in the next few days.

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanx minxy ur so helpful  

Iv read a few posts and they av said they do feel nothing and av ended up wiv a BFN i avent ad no pain apart frm AF pain yest tha was only 4 half hour then went...

I thought tha boobs suppose 2 stay sore and tender if ur pg tho and go bigger and veiny i avent even gt none ov tha i am trying to stay positive  

Gemma
  xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, there are some posts where women had no symptoms and got BFN....there are also plenty of others where women had no symptoms and got BFP.........

Like I've said, the sore boobs were most likely from the HCG and some of the progesterone. You won't get genuine pg symptoms until there is enough HCG released from the implanted embryo and that usually happens when you're about 6 weeks pg.

Even if you did have sore veiny boobs now, that could be contributed to the HCG and progesterone. Sore boobs in pregnancy can come and go....and they can come and go through treatment too because the drugs effect our natural hormones.

Hun, you are really looking into things too much.....you just don't know what's happening....it's TOO EARLY. I've been a member of FF for over 5 years (and was a moderator for several years too) and I've seen so so many posts/threads like yours which have resulted in BFPs.

Here.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233911.0

and this thread has several BFPs with no symptoms...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98215.0

and here...



Pink & whites said:


> I had NO pg symptoms during 2ww, and did a test too early...BFN  i thought i had no chance!
> I don't think many women do have pg symptoms during 2ww, and sometimes it can be psychological or side effects from all them weird and wonderful drugs! Its all about sitting tight and keeping your mind occupied so you don't go


The 2ww is the most anxious time of the treatment but you're worrying yourself and getting all worked up....it's hard, I know, I've been through 7 IVF/FET cycles myself (not including the countless others when ttc naturally and with clomid to boost).....but you've got to keep your mind off it all. Go and pamper yourself or a bit of retail therapy.....a good book, some DVDs....anything that means you're not constantly analysing everything otherwise by OTD you'll have gone completely fruit loopy at this rate.

PMA
Natasha


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanx ever so much minxy just been reading a few and av made me abit better  

Love Gemma
  xx


----------



## Nathalie 2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Minxy,

It's so comforting when I spot that you've commented on something, always interested in what advice you give.  You're tops x

Nathalie.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

i had NO symptoms at all. I tested on day 12 post ET and got BFN then 2 days later got my BFP!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nathalie 2010 said:


> Minxy,
> It's so comforting when I spot that you've commented on something, always interested in what advice you give. You're tops x
> Nathalie.


Aww thanks for your kind words hun 

Lots of luck to you all.....    

*Mighty Mini*....congrats on safe arrival of your little man, he looks absolutely adorable


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

aww thanks hun


----------

